# I have an untamed tiel and would like to get a tame baby, any advice?



## Jennin24 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi! I'm brand new to the forum. I currently have one male pied cockatiel just under a year old and 2 parakeets. About 13 years ago I had 2 very sweet cockatiels that loved to be with my husband and I and would sit on our shoulders, give kisses, play in our hair and were just such a joy. Well, we ended up having to move and I gave them to a friend. I missed them so much. I finally decided to get another cockatiel not too long ago and made the huge mistake of getting one that was not tame at all! When we first got him, the guy at the store brought him to me and he sat just fine on my finger and seemed calm enough, but a bit nervous which I thought was normal. Well, after having him at home, he is really not getting much better. We take him out a lot and try to socialize him, but he bites, hard, and hisses a lot. He even hisses sometimes when he is in his cage and we are talking to him. I have his cage close by my computer so that I am near him a lot to try to get him used to my presence. We also have a stand that he will perch on outside of his cage that he will spend time on. So, now I am thinking on getting a baby cockatiel that has been hand fed and is tame. I was hoping that maybe a tame one would help my untamed one trust us and make it a bit easier to tame him. Does anyone have any thoughts or opinions? I think it would be great to have two tamed cockatiels again!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I do not know really how to make an untamed cockatiel tame, but i think you should keep AND get a baby cockatiel! That would be fun! Good Luck!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

Check out this taming thread...really if he isn't tame yet and still afraid of your hands, taking him out of the cage will be detrimental to your training sessions and you have to start from scratch every time. Go slow, at his own pace. It may take a while, but eventually he'll come around. The reason he was so calm at the store was because it was an environment he recognized and felt safe in. As for the 2nd baby, quarantine it first when you get it and work with it everyday so it bonds to you. Then introduce it to your current bird. But be warned, if the current bird isn't tame, it may bond to the new bird and not to you. So personally I would work on taming the current bird first THEN get a new bird once he's tame.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum... That link is how i tamed my tiels 
Patience is the key  We all love to see pics of your pets


----------



## Jennin24 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for the link, it looks like it has some really good advice!


----------

